
Dropbox is shutting down Mailbox - Ganz7
https://blogs.dropbox.com/mailbox/2015/12/saying-goodbye/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754).

------
minimaxir
Carousel will also be shut down in March:
[https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2015/12/saying-goodbye-
to-...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/dropbox/2015/12/saying-goodbye-to-carousel-
and-mailbox/)

------
ColinWright
Significant amount of discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10690754)

~~~
nyc111
Duplicates as two top stories with divided comments. Something's broken at HN.

~~~
ColinWright
Same story, different items, not really duplicates.

However ...

Yes, I've been saying for years that HN needs a meta-story feature where a
single topic can be an umbrella for multiple submissions - there are _so_ many
of them.

But there isn't.

~~~
austenallred
I think the mods try to do that manually, it's just a matter of if/when
they're around

~~~
ColinWright
Exactly - it's occasionally done by hand. I think the mods do a fantastic job,
but this is one place where HN could be seriously improved. There are, on
occasion, just _so_ many duplicates, there is a real need (in my mind) for a
proper method to clump/cluster them.

The submissions about Finland's 800 Euro basic income is another example -
there are 12 or more submissions of that story, with more than one discussion.

There are more.

